# [erledigt]Menüleiste fehlt in den QT/KDE Applikationen

## flammenflitzer

Hallo, seit kurzem fehlt bei mir die Menüleiste in den QT/KDE Applikationen. Kann da jemand helfen? (Ich habe es jetzt erst einmal in der Fensterdekoration eingerichtet. Das gefällt mir aber nicht.)

GrußLast edited by flammenflitzer on Tue Jan 28, 2020 3:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmidicom

Hast du eventuell irgendwo das Plasmoid "Globale Menüleiste" auf dem Desktop platziert?

The Amazing global menu of KDE Plasma

----------

## flammenflitzer

Nein, habe ich nicht. Ich weiß leider nicht, in welcher Konfigurationsdatei das festgelegt wird. Um sicher zu gehen, das wir das gleiche meinen: Ich meine die bei den einzelnen Apps, unter der Fensterdekoration, über der Werkzeugleiste. Die Reiter: Datei - Bearbeiten - Ansicht - Einstellungen usw.

----------

## franzf

Ich hab kurz geschaut und bei dolphin, write und kate lässt sich die Menüleiste mit dem Kürzel Strg + m ein- und ausblenden.

Wenn es nicht geht wäre es nicht schlecht, genauer zu sagen welche Programme du meinst.

Und welchen Anwendungsstil verwendest du? Da gibt es auch manche, die eine Option zum ein- und ausblenden mitbringen (oder -brachten, keine Ahnung ob das noch immer so ist).

----------

## flammenflitzer

Strg + m hatte ich schon ausprobiert. Funktioniert leider nicht. Es betrifft alle kde und Qt Apps (auch vlc oder amarok, clementine, smplayer, calibre) sowie viele gtk apps (wie easytag, gedit). Nicht betroffen sind u.a. Firefox-bin und Thunderbird-bin oder gimp.

Anwendungsstil: erst breeze seit gestern oxygen. Gome/ Gtk2: erst breeze seit gestern oxygen-gtk Gnome/GtK3: erst breeze seit gestern default

----------

## Tyrus

Ich gehe davon aus das du das über die KDE-Systemeinstellungen eingestellt hast oder?

Da drin dann Erscheinungsbild --> Anwendungsstil --> Gnome/GTK-Anwendungsstil --> GTK2 Design

Wenn du da zum Beispiel oxygen-gtk einstellst und dann Design-Vorschau anwählst (der Button daneben), fehlt die Menuleiste dort dann auch?

Du kannst, wenn die Menuzeile dort angezeigt wird diese auch testen und da einfach mal drauf klicken um die einzelnen Menus zu sehen.

Vielleicht verträgt sich da irgendwas nicht in der Art  wie dus zusammen eingestellt hast. Aber die Preview-Funktion sollte helfen eine Kombo zu finden die funktioniert.

Setze selber auch Anwendungsdesign Oxygen ein. Hab aber bei GTK2 und auch bei GTK3 dann Adwaita eingestellt.

Plasmastil ist bei mir Oxygen-Future, das globale Design auch Oxygen-Future.

----------

## flammenflitzer

In der Design-Vorschau ist die Menüleiste vorhanden.

----------

## mike155

Hast Du schon mal mit qt5ct experimentiert und dort verschiedene Einstellungen durchprobiert? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich dort testweise mal eine Einstellung hatte, bei der nachfolgende gestartete Programme keine Menüleiste mehr hatten.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Mit qt5ct habe ich noch nichts gemacht.

----------

## l3u

Schonmal nen neuen Test-User (mit leerem Home-Verzeichnis) gemacht? Wenn mit dem alles okay ist, dann ist's ein Konfigurationsproblem, wenn nicht, dann liegt's am System …

----------

## mike155

 *i3u wrote:*   

> Schonmal nen neuen Test-User (mit leerem Home-Verzeichnis) gemacht? Wenn mit dem alles okay ist, dann ist's ein Konfigurationsproblem, wenn nicht, dann liegt's am System …

 

Gute Idee! Das würde ich als erstes machen.

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Mit qt5ct habe ich noch nichts gemacht.

 

Dann starte es und probier verschiedene Einstellungen aus. Wenn das Menü dann wieder kommt (gilt natürlich nur für Programme, die nach einer Änderung neu gestartet werden), hängt's mit den gewählten Einstellungen bzw. dem Theme zusammen. Wenn bei mir das Menü bei bestimmten Einstellungen verschwindet, könnte es sein, dass Du eine solche Einstellung verwendest. Und dann würde das Menü auch wieder zurückkommen, wenn Du andere Einstellungen wählst.

----------

## flammenflitzer

qt5ct habe ich ausprobiert. Danach waren alle Icons verschwunden. Habe ich wieder entfernt und mit den Systemsettings5 wieder in Ordnung gebracht. Unter ICEWM habe ich bei den KDE Programmen die Option "Menüleiste anzeigen lassen". Die ist dann auch vorhanden. Wenn ich die Plasma Session starte ist die Menüleiste und auch die Option, diese anzeigen zu lassen, verschwunden. Muss also an Plasma liegen.

----------

## firefly

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> qt5ct habe ich ausprobiert. Danach waren alle Icons verschwunden. Habe ich wieder entfernt und mit den Systemsettings5 wieder in Ordnung gebracht. Unter ICEWM habe ich bei den KDE Programmen die Option "Menüleiste anzeigen lassen". Die ist dann auch vorhanden. Wenn ich die Plasma Session starte ist die Menüleiste und auch die Option, diese anzeigen zu lassen, verschwunden. Muss also an Plasma liegen.

 

Eher an ein konfiguration, welche von plasma aktiviert weil du es irgendwann bewusst oder unbewusst eine entsprechende Konfiguration verändert hast.

Daher ganz wichtig der test mit einem frischen nutzer

----------

## mike155

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> qt5ct habe ich ausprobiert. Danach waren alle Icons verschwunden.

 

Oh je! Dann wurde es durch qt5ct ja noch schlimmer...

----------

## asturm

Bitte niemals nie qt5ct mit Plasma verwenden.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe jetzt in ICEWM die systemsettings5 aufgerufen und alles, was die Optik betrifft, zurückgesetzt. (Das hatte ich vorher schon ohne Ergebnis in der Plasma-Session gemacht.) Jetzt  ist aus in Plasma die Menüleiste wieder da.

----------

